# Kindle Touch Sleeve Recommendations?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a nice, preferably leather (but I am open to everything) sleeve/slipcase for the Kindle Touch?  (Please don't say Oberon. They are not an option, in fact I plan on getting rid of, either by selling or donating, my entire Oberon collection). I'm not fussy, as long as it's high quality and protective!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

See the other thread on this Etsy seller but they might make one for you:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/83823279/kindle-fire-or-kindle-3-leather-case

Also JoeV that posts here sometimes might have one in the works or make one to fit:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/joevleather?ref=seller_info

*Or you could contact this company. * They altered the size of the iphone sleeve I bought from them and do nice work:
http://www.fortte.com/scr/showcategory3.php/444
Note the custom options. A lot of colors to choose from and other custom options. Coupon code TERROR31 should give you 31% off. You can do online chats with them. They were very nice to work with although that was about a year ago so no recent experience. I am hoping they do a book style for the K-Fire that won't hide skins. I would buy from them again.

Only options I can think of right now.


----------

